# LC9 vs. LC380



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Why would you choose the 380 over the 9mm? You don't gain anything with the 380, at least not in my opinion. 

I understand the LCP vs the LC9 because you gain a smaller gun with the lcp, but these two are the same gun.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

had the lc9 and the lcp. nice quality and easy carry but too small for me to shoot accurately. i now stay away from the mouse guns.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

???


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

no one has a comment?


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

One of the advantages of the LC9 and the LC380 over the LCP is the grip and the sights. Some people who are recoil sensitive are going to appreciate the LC380 over the LC9. In addition, they will have a better grip and better sights than the LCP. They will actually get less felt recoil in the LC380 than either the LCP or LC9. I personally own the LC9 and the LCP and have no need for the LC380. But, I'm not recoil sensitive. The only reason that Ruger would produce an LC380 is if they perceive that there is a large potential market. That's my best guess.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

so we have recoil sensitivity. 

any other reasons to go for a 380 over 9mm?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> so we have recoil sensitivity.
> 
> any other reasons to go for a 380 over 9mm?


Not really. The .380 is more scarce, and more expensive. It is also only about 60% the power factor of the 9 x 19mm. It would have to come down to recoil sensitive shooters, or just someone who had a butt-load of .380 ACP ammo, and did not want to invest in getting 9mm Luger.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've purchased several 380's primarily because I found the recoil to be more tolerable for me with arthritis. That being said, I'm still trying to deal with using my 9's more at the range because it is definitely true, you can find better prices on 9mm and more of it around than 380. However, because we are a CC state, I prefer carrying a 380 in a pocket holster rather than carrying a 9 in an IWB holster. Just more comfortable for me. Besides, I usually also have a 9 in the console of the car.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the LC380 for wife because she had a problem racking LC9 slide. Lighter slide spring and low recoil are only reason to choose the 380 over the 9, i have found that the LC380 is more accurate because of less recoil, but i prefer the LC9 for warm weather carry. Both are a better choice than LCP, i only carry LCP when nothing else will work, but it is also a good choice for what it was intended, and will carry just about anywhere no matter hoe you are dressed.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> However, because we are a CC state, I prefer carrying a 380 in a pocket holster rather than carrying a 9 in an IWB holster. Just more comfortable for me. Besides, I usually also have a 9 in the console of the car.


I my original post I'm talking about a 9mm vs. 380acp of the exact same sizes so if you can carry the LC380 in your pocket you can carry the LC9 in that same pocket.


----------



## Robert_W (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife has both the LC380 and the LC9. She carries the LC9 but practices with the LC380 due to recoil sensitivity. During practice, she fires 2 mags of 9mm to maintain muscle memory. Her accuracy is equal with both firearms.

I hope that helps some,

Bob.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Robert_W said:


> My wife has both the LC380 and the LC9. She carries the LC9 but practices with the LC380 due to recoil sensitivity. During practice, she fires 2 mags of 9mm to maintain muscle memory. Her accuracy is equal with both firearms.
> 
> I hope that helps some,
> 
> Bob.


Well that is an interesting use for these 2 pistols!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

ponzer04 said:


> I my original post I'm talking about a 9mm vs. 380acp of the exact same sizes so if you can carry the LC380 in your pocket you can carry the LC9 in that same pocket.


I'm not carrying either one. I have a Bersa 380CC which I carry in a pocket holster. It's probably similar size to the lc9 frame (I know those two, lc9 and lc380 are the same frame) but it seems the Bersa is a little more compact, has a flat mag bottom, real flat sights (almost non existent) and it just seems a bit smaller and more compact. The 9mm's I was comparing it to are a Ruger SR9c, KelTec P11 or S+W SD9VE. The Kel tec is a slightly larger frame, definitely wider because it is a double stack, the Ruger and the S+W are quite a bit larger, also both double stack mags. I had a LCP for a couple months but sold it. For me, it was too difficult to hang on to properly to shoot it at the range. I know it's not designed as a range gun, but if I'm going to carry something, I want to be able to rely on it and be sure it's going to work when necessary. Because of that virtually everything I own I shoot at the range from time to time. Didn't like trying to hang on to the LCP after 50 rounds. Too small for my hands. Probably great for many but not me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> Why would you choose the 380 over the 9mm? You don't gain anything with the 380, at least not in my opinion.
> 
> I understand the LCP vs the LC9 because you gain a smaller gun with the lcp, but these two are the same gun.


To expand on jdw68's post; the LC 380, PK-380, G42, Bersa 380, etc... are all considered the larger of the .380's. Physics 101, you shoot a weaker lighter cartridge from the same platform you have less felt recoil and an easier more comfortable pistol to shoot.

The LCP is tiny, practically no sights, no safety, no chamber indicator and most importantly no slide lock and can be snappy to shoot. Bottom line, you have a softer shooting full featured pistol over the LCP and less recoil over the snappier LC9.

Perhaps not my cup of tea or yours, but, I assume it may appeal to many recoil sensitive woman and those who are older with arthritis, etc.... looking for a full featured pistol......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

cjs1945 said:


> I bought the LC380 for wife because she had a problem racking LC9 slide. Lighter slide spring and low recoil are only reason to choose the 380 over the 9, i have found that the LC380 is more accurate because of less recoil, but i prefer the LC9 for warm weather carry. Both are a better choice than LCP, i only carry LCP when nothing else will work, but it is also a good choice for what it was intended, and will carry just about anywhere no matter hoe you are dressed.


Very true. I find myself carrying my LCP, and a spare magazine, most of the time. I have large hands, and am surprised at how well I can shoot that little pistol. I love mine.


----------

